# Is this possible on our device? (See Link)



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Is this possible for the DX.

http://rootzwiki.com/_/articles/how-to-boot-windows-9598xplinux-on-android-r365


----------



## athlon4011 (Oct 4, 2011)

I have already tried a few windows img's and a couple of linux ones with no success. Give it a shot.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I did get windows 95 to run on the fone about a year ago

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

I have been playing wit it all morning but no luck yet only getting as far as screenshot shows. Imwondering if I got a good win95.img

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I will try this later today. Im busy with my Java/SQL class. I think I could get it to work.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

wigsplittinhatchet said:


> I have been playing wit it all morning but no luck yet only getting as far as screenshot shows. Imwondering if I got a good win95.img
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


I deleted my .Img file and got the same screen so I'm pretty sure I got a bad file. Ill keep playing with it a little later today and report back

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I got it to run. Took me 5 minutes easy peasy. Used windows95.img


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

Yeah. Its running. I noticed my .img was 0kb so I redownloaded and all good now

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm gonna try XP or vista today while overclocked

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

K I got 98. I installed some old games. What a blast.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

98 was a little snappier for me. Gonna try XP later today. I'm loving this. Really takes me back

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

